# FDIC to stop Operation Choke Point



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In a major development concerning NSSF's leadership to halt discrimination in the provision of financial services and products to firearms related businesses due to "Operation Choke Point," the top officials of the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC) on Wednesday admitted wrongdoing and said they would cease practices that had the effect of encouraging such disparate treatment.
read the article:FDIC Reverses Course on ?Operation Choke Point? | NSSF Blog


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, that's good.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

With holding a public service over a political argument doesn't strike me as constitutional. If you can force a baker to make a cake for a gay couple a gun shop ought to be able to force a bank to accept its money.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm...makes one wonder "why?"
Actual sense and morals or just the "sense" that they jumped the gun (no pun.
) in doing something like that and spilt their hand ~


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> With holding a public service over a political argument doesn't strike me as constitutional. If you can force a baker to make a cake for a gay couple a gun shop ought to be able to force a bank to accept its money.


A baker does not have a regulator ready to seize his business if he doesn't comply. This was not about "forcing a bank" to do anything. The banks were being ordered by regulators to withhold the service and the regulators still have the authority to step in and seize the institution at any time without warning.

One thing I always find amusing about any discussion about banks is the degree to which folks outside the industry believe the banks have discretion when they actually have no say in the matter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is their story and they are sticking to it. As long as Obama and holder are around it will not stop.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The bankstrs said don't mess with the money!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Obama went that route because SCOTUS and Congress have completely cockblocked him. He had no other path than back-door gun control. Add to that Holder's departure to pull off some of the blame... Obama has been promising the gun control crowd some action for years now, so he had to do something. He already banned importation of M1s from Korea by classifying them as assault weapons, what else could he do. 

Funny thing: Gun store owners are almost always Republican. Why? Because under democratic years they tend to get screwed with more by the ATF. During republican terms the ATF generally has a different focus. But get a gun-banner president n office and the ATF tends to be jack booted to retailers, viewing them as suspects versus legitimate businessmen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What they say and what they do can be two entirely different things. Watch and see.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I think we are done with any real threats to our gun rights for a couple of years. But don;t expect prices to normalize until a republican is in the whitehouse for 18 months. Retailers have been gouging us for the last six years (seven actually since they jacked prices up before Obama even took the oath.) 

I miss the days of 7.62x39 in cheap and plentiful supply. Back when I had no reason to use my x39 dies. Back then, when it was ludicrous to even think about reloading that stuff. Why? It was dirt cheap. A buck and a half a box. Sure the steel cases were shite, but who cared? I still have a few ammo cans of the stuff sealed, but I won't shoot it until...prolly until the world ends. 

Sorry, I digress.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, come to think of it, how can we trust an administration who has no concept of "TRUTH"?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's because " They can't handle the truth!"


----------

